# Seachem equilibrium for shrimp?



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I plant to use 100% RO water for my new OEBT shrimp tank, and I was wondering if anyone had experience using Seachem equilibrium to raise the gh slightly and to remineralize RO water.

How much should I use for shrimp? Tank will be 5 gallons.

I will also be using Fluval Shrimp Stratum.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive never personally used it but have heard from others its junk. I would be hessitant to use anything not specifcially for shrimp.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That is kind of what I was thinking. If I can't find a decent product I suppose I will just mess around with RO/Well water and find what mix will get me where I want to be.....


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly if you just want to raise your GH or KH use baking SODA and epsom salt. If I remember right its epsom salt for GH and the baking soda for the KH. Thats all these products are anyway. Usually with calcium and other stuff added in.

Mix one teaspoon with a cup of water and bam youve got your GH/KH buffering solution.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you mean normal Seachem Equilibrium, and not some sort of "Seachem Equilibirum for Shrimp" new thing? Because Equilibrium is just GH booster. I wouldn't think that it's 'junk', it's just way overpriced. If you want to add some hardness back, get GH booster from an aquarium fertilizer seller online and it will be much cheaper.

I'm not sure how much the booster raises GH. But I'm sure if you look around you'll find something along the lines of X tsp of GH Booster raises water hardness Y degrees per Z gallons. And then you can adjust it to your tank size and the degree hardness you want.

I know people add GH booster to RO water all the time. My shrimp tank doesn't use RO water, but my water is very soft and I used GH booster, mostly for micronutrients.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I have it and don't like it,don't use it!!! When I would get my gH where I wanted my TDS would be thorough the roof. R/O tap water mix works nice to get your pH where you want it but it is hard to get your gH, kH, pH and TDS from that mix right at least for me. I use R/O tap and Fluval Shrimp Mineral Supplement and like it.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

GH booster I think should also have calcium in it.

What I don't like about the Seachem product is it clouds the water for a couple days at the recommended dose. I've tried premixing it in a 55g drum and it settles out in the bottom. I have a feeling there's something in it that will never dissolve.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

I like Kent's freshwater R/O right. My CRS and Tigers seem to be doing really well at 1/2 teaspoon per 5 gallons.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the sugestions, everyone. I will look into the products everyone recommended. I will aslo be playing with RO/Well mix for a little bit. To see if I can get it to work. But mainly for fun.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

GDP said:


> Honestly if you just want to raise your GH or KH use baking SODA and epsom salt. If I remember right its epsom salt for GH and the baking soda for the KH. Thats all these products are anyway. Usually with calcium and other stuff added in.
> 
> Mix one teaspoon with a cup of water and bam youve got your GH/KH buffering solution.


Just so you know im not pulling this out of my ass, I have personally used it on my tanks and tested the results with the API liquid drop test kits.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

GDP said:


> Just so you know im not pulling this out of my ass, I have personally used it on my tanks and tested the results with the API liquid drop test kits.


Ha, I know you aren't. I have actually considered doing this. But to simplify things I want to do an RO/Well mix if at all possible.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

i use this stuff, and it has its place. it is expensive, but it is more than just calcium and magnesium. there are many other substances in its formula. 

I find the cloudiness clears rather rapidly with CO2 injection


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> i use this stuff, and it has its place. it is expensive, but it is more than just calcium and magnesium. there are many other substances in its formula.
> 
> I find the cloudiness clears rather rapidly with CO2 injection


I generally find the more 'stuff' in something, the more the likely shrimp might have an issue with it. Thats just my philosphy on it though.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Agreed I looked at what is in the Seachem equilibrium and it seems to be mainly potassium.....

Won't be going with that.

Shrimp like stability, not a mectric ton of stuff dumped into their water. If possible I won't be using any water conditioners whatsoever, just plain water.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> i use this stuff, and it has its place. it is expensive, but it is more than just calcium and magnesium. there are many other substances in its formula.
> 
> I find the cloudiness clears rather rapidly with CO2 injection


I'm sure it does has it's place, but after doing some further research I don't believe it's place is in a shrimp tank.

I won't be injecting CO2 into this tank.


----------

